# GData: "Rechner wurde abgetastet" - aus dem eigenen Netzwerk. Besorgniserregend?



## RubenPlinius (12. Februar 2012)

hallo leute

meine freundin bekam gerade auf ihrem notebook von gdata (nutzen beide gdata 2012) die meldung, dass ihr pc abgetastet wurde (port scan) bzw dass dieser versuch von der firewall geblockt wurde
in den details stand, woher der scan kam: von meinem pc (der zeitgleich lief)
warum hat mein pc versucht ihr notebook auf freie ports abzuscannen?
ist diese meldung besorgniserregend?
hab ich vll einen trojaner oder ähnliches? an sich wird durch den virenscan nichts angezeigt

einmal wurde mir schon auf meinem eigenen pc diese meldung angezeigt - da kam der scan aber von meinem netzwerk drucker (von daher nahm ich an dass das kein problem ist)

habt ihr einen rat oder zumindest beruhigende worte für mich?
mir kommt das nämlich nicht koscher vor :/


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht ein Broadcast? Oder Identifikation des anderen Gerätes im Netz?


----------



## Varitu (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

die Programme melden gerne viel, ansonsten würde die keiner kaufen. Hab ich auch schon gehabt bei anderen Proggis. Je nachdem wie hoch man die Alarmschwellen setzt wirds mehr doer weniger. Ich persönlich habe die Alarme komplett aus, weil die zu 99,99% eh Fehlalarme sind oder die Pings/versuche bereits am Netzwerkrouter geblockt wurden oder der Softwarefirewall. Meine Meinung ist, wer wirklich rein will, der schaffts ohne das die Firewall das merkt.

Ich setze persönlich nur auf eine Softwarefirewall um zu kontrollieren wer raus will. UNd damit mein ich Shareware oder kleine Tools die nach Hause telefonieren wollen, obwohl das nicht nötig ist. 

Gruß Varitu


----------

